# John Deere 30" Rototiller attachment issue



## Hokaheh Farm (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi- I have a John Deere X500 lawn tractor, and a 30" rototiller attachment. The tiller worked great last season, packed it away under a tarp outside for the winter. Put it on yesterday, everything is the same as I left it, only goes on one way, pretty simple, but for some reason, suddenly, the belt that goes on the main drive pulley on the tractor is way too loose, and the pulley won't turn the belt. I've checked everything, driving me nuts! Can't find anyway to adjust the tension on the tiller attachment itself. Any thoughts?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have the belt routed improperly and have missed a spring loaded idler pulley.


----------



## Hokaheh Farm (Mar 31, 2020)

pogobill said:


> You may have the belt routed improperly and have missed a spring loaded idler pulley.


Yeah, checked that, even pulled up diagrams online, the belt is routed right, exactly like I left it last season. Maybe it just magically stretched itself out since last winter, only thing I can think of, ha ha! Thanks though!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm totally not familiar with your tractor, but is it possible that there is another set of mounting holes for the tiller that would push it a little further out, eliminating the slack? I'm just thinking outside of the box, because if the belt is absolutely routed correctly, then the tiller has to be mismounted in some way. The belt would not stretch that much...........you are sure you got the right belt and it didn't get mixed with others?


----------



## Hokaheh Farm (Mar 31, 2020)

bontai Joe said:


> I'm totally not familiar with your tractor, but is it possible that there is another set of mounting holes for the tiller that would push it a little further out, eliminating the slack? I'm just thinking outside of the box, because if the belt is absolutely routed correctly, then the tiller has to be mismounted in some way. The belt would not stretch that much...........you are sure you got the right belt and it didn't get mixed with others?


I wish, but it only goes on one way, onto mounting bolts that don't move whatsoever. And its the right belt, never came off of the tiller, it's held onto the main pulley by two guides bolts that have to come off for removal. Thanks though!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay, another wild assed guess. The tiller raises and lowers, Right? Have you got it raised too high somehow?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there an adjustment on the tractor PTO drive pulley that allows you to tension the belt by moving the pulley? Some set ups have that. they also have a twist in the belt to ensure the tiller turns the proper way. 
Some pictures of the complete set up would sure help sort the problem.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is a diagram I found in manual. Is your idler positioned this way?


----------

